# Need Home For Pigeons



## torrance (Oct 23, 2007)

I live in Torrance California and I have a few Pigeons I need to find homes for, I willing to let them go free.

1. White male Fan Tail
5. WOE Tumblers (Mom, 3kids and 1 white female thats no relation)
4 or 5 Misc. Rollers (mostly cream/white colors)

Please call Jerry if interested, pick-up only no shipping. 

(310) 625-7922


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jerry and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I'm also in Southern California. Please keep us posted on how you are doing with finding homes for your birds. If you get stuck, I'll try to help out.

I will tell you, however, that we have a young member here on Pigeon-Talk that is looking for a female roller for a friend of hers, and the bird needs to be in the Inglewood area .. sounds like you are perfect. Do you have female roller that you would be willing to give to a young fancier? Please let me know. 

Terry


----------

